# Most wanted car of all time



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I would kill for (even a resin copy) one of the Banana Split cars that Bob Beers shows in his catalog..............my wife is a collector and nut for 70's stuff.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

I would love to get a Monkee Mobile... That would be nice, even a slot car one... I know there are copies, just haven't chased one down yet...


----------



## madsapper (Jan 25, 2001)

someday I'll get my hands on another TV Guide Petty Charger. I sent away for one as a kid.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Hey Rod,

Check here for a Monkee mobile. I have never personally bought from him however I also have never heard anything negative either.

http://hoslotcars.cc/monkee_mobile.asp

Roger Corrie
Roger Corrie


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

I have purchased a couple cars from Jeff and he is a real stand up guy. :thumbsup: I bought the Monkee Mobile (Diecast mounted on a slim line) and it runs real nice. I bought it mainly for looks. Not sure if it means anything but I would (will) do business with him again. :roll:


Jeff


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Wouldn't mind that AFX Rebel Charger. Just can't convince myself that it's worth as much as I've seen them going for.  rr


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Most wanted car of all time?
One that is faster than all my racing buddies... :freak:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

If I could narrow it down to ONE slot car that I HAD to have my life would be a lot easier! As it stands now the "most wanted" car is always the NEXT ONE that I have to have. That's always the most wanted one.


----------



## GOOSE CHICKEN (Apr 9, 2000)

The most wanted car of all time for me: The sugar Daddy Datsun 510

The reason, Back when I was a kid & when I was just barely into slot cars. I lived near a ball field complete with consession stand. They sold candy and trading cards. I had collected enough Sugar Daddy Wrappers to "earn" a free car. The only problem was being a kid I did not have ANY money for postage.
So I ended up throwing away the wrappers and giving up on getting the car.

Years later when I got the slot car bug again I dug out all my old slot cars (yes I still had them and my HO trains) I still wanted that car. 
Well I found E bay and after a year of waiting one popped up. Well I'm sure I made one happy person that was selling it, cuz I paid to much for it but it is the crown jewel of my collection. I guess that value is in the eye of the one purchasing such item. Now I have two of them. I suppose if I needed badly enough I could sell them and make a mortgage payment.

Doe's anyone have a old wrapper or a reprint of one with the free car offer?
That and a TV Guide with the Petty Charger offer would be sweet.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

when my resurge into slot cars happened in 1990-91 I hit the local corner hobby store, run by the same old guy who ran it 700 years earlier, lol....he had the tv guide cars in the package, me and my friend each bought one, and I can't remember what ever happened to it?
I think I lost it in a trade, not knowing anything about it.
my other major mistake (around the same time) I met some guy and started trading with him, he told me his cousin knew someone who worked at aurora and these 2 cool cars he had were test shot one of a kind cars, so I traded him the original white willys with flames, and the red willys with flames, and guess what the RARE CARS WERE........STRIPPED JAVELINS................


----------



## madsapper (Jan 25, 2001)

Well, I had the Petty Charger as a kid, but as I got older, it seemed to be fun at the time to shut the lights of, light the body on fire, and see how long it would run.... Stupid Stupid Stupid...


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

A PT Cruiser was made, how about an Scion Xb?


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

A Scion XB???, take a few legos and paint on windows and headlights... not much of a design, a box on wheels.


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

rodstrguy said:


> A Scion XB???, take a few legos and paint on windows and headlights... not much of a design, a box on wheels.




Ah, but a very cool box indeed!!


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

rodstrguy said:


> A Scion XB???, take a few legos and paint on windows and headlights... not much of a design, a box on wheels.


My wife and I call them "A Tissue Box" 
I think Kleenex should use them as their Company Mascots and have a big Tissue coming out of the Roof :0)

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

Pomfish said:


> My wife and I call them "A Tissue Box"
> I think Kleenex should use them as their Company Mascots and have a big Tissue coming out of the Roof :0)
> 
> Thanks,
> Keith




Boy, talk about a tough crowd...j/k


----------



## red73mustang (Aug 20, 2001)

My Holy Grail was the Aurora Super II, yes I knew they were performance duds, but they had a mystique about them because they were different than other cars in that they were billed as slot car "Doomsday" machines and they were only made for 2 years I think. Most other cars are just like all the rest,(Same body/chassis but in that rare color). I now have two of them and while they were my 2 most expensive cars, they did not break the bank. Its the "DynaBrute" that Im after now !

Chet


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Chet, My Super II was still in the box I bought it in... Up until a few years ago. I decided that I would much rather build and run it then "look" at it in the box... I too am searching for a DynaBrute (haven't had any luck yet) but I am a patient person so I know one of these days... 

Jeff


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

So that's what those rectangles on wheels are called. Wonder what it's like driving in a crosswind? Hmmm?  rr


----------



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

I just love old muscle. But now I really want a 1970 Ford Maverick Grabber, if they even made one ??


----------



## Im Paul (Nov 3, 2008)

most tyco collectors go after the super rare tyco s and tycopro cars,me on the other hand,if i had to pick one car right now it would have to be the tyco 79 corvette night glow/lime green #8 with the x2 on the side of the car.im also a big prototype collector and the nomad with the surf boards is on the top of the list.the nomad is sitting in texas unless john sawyer sold or traded it.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Maverick*



doctorslotcar said:


> I just love old muscle. But now I really want a 1970 Ford Maverick Grabber, if they even made one ??


No HO slot car that I know of but there was a Mini-Lindy kit that makes a sweet slot with a T-Jet chassis. I see them every once in a while on eBay.

-Paul


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Most wanted???? Well, I was able to find a few on my wish list in varied conditions. Right now my top wishes are the Rebel Charger and orange '31 Panel Wagon.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

pshoe64 said:


> No HO slot car that I know of but there was a Mini-Lindy kit that makes a sweet slot with a T-Jet chassis. I see them every once in a while on eBay.
> 
> -Paul


Here's one right here... http://cgi.ebay.com/LINDBERGH-LINE-27-FORD-MAVERICK-YELLOW-MINI-LINDY_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247QQcategoryZ4943QQihZ012QQitemZ220301275523QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWD1VQQ It's pricey, but it's probably the closest thing to your dream car. There was one up for bid earlier this week. I wish this thread came up last week!!!

UtherJoe


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hmmm I want a mint Green Hornet t jet . I also would like that Monkey mobile but that link took me to a bunch of sites, couldn't find one. All four colors of the AFX four gear chassis Ford delivery


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Would one of the Tyco S cars be the Mako Shark and is it rare at all?


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

The "most wanted" slot car would have to be a find, not bid on or purchased..... which means I'd be on the hunt, and not pinching pennies. Slotwise, nothing more fun than coming across a case lot of early t jets and vibes!

I really would like a nice vibe tractor trailer. buzzzzzzzzzzzzzz... or any slate blue t jet. Or a not-so-rare c-9 green Lola GT or Jag xke!


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

car guy said:


> A PT Cruiser was made, how about an Scion Xb?


Here ya go:

http://cgi.ebay.com/HW-Transparent-...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318

A few years ago, I found one of these just never got around to converting it. I think I ebayed it in a lot of bodies I wasnt using. BUT, the wheelbase is right for a short wheelbase Tyco, Tomy, lifelike, AFX, or Xtraction chassis. Oh and every one Ive seen from HW is plastic, even though its transparent. should paint up nice and easy though.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Scott, A Tyco S Mako Shark isn't THAT rare. I see them pop up on ebay often.
Finding one MINT would be rare... and probably pretty pricey too. But sometimes the ebay Gods smile on you and you'll get lucky. It happens

Last year, a seller on ebay uncovered a dealer stash of 10 Petty Chargers, the mail in version that is VERY rare. I kept putting a bid of 80 bucks on them. He would list one every week, I would bid every week... 80, 80, 80... they were going for 150, 160, 175! 
My dream car was slowly slipping away, but I stood firm at 80. Then towards the end of the seller's run... BAM, I won one for 75 bucks... and it's perfect.

I humbly thanked the ebay Gods, in hopes they'd favor me again someday. 
Now, I hoping to find a Tyco Righrider Gremlin, MIB... I may have to ditch my rule for this one and drop some major dough...they're scarce! 

Gods of ebay, hear my plea!
Don't force me to turn to Jaboo for help.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks VJ Actually my Mako Shark is perfect , even the tires are still soft. I understand these had a worm gear on in them and the wheels will not turn freely unless you put a battery to the shoes. I have done thatn and nothing happens so I guess I have to take it apart.:thumbsup:


----------



## thunderjetgene (Apr 1, 2004)

My wife calls them "milk trucks". Cool? W-e-e-e-l-l-l-l...



Pomfish said:


> My wife and I call them "A Tissue Box"
> I think Kleenex should use them as their Company Mascots and have a big Tissue coming out of the Roof :0)
> 
> Thanks,
> Keith


----------



## thunderjetgene (Apr 1, 2004)

*Petty Charger*

I just PM'd you...



madsapper said:


> someday I'll get my hands on another TV Guide Petty Charger. I sent away for one as a kid.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*True Story... Really*

I passed a yellion Scion XB a few weeks ago. It had "Hummer Escape Pod" lettered on the back - too funny.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Lotus 79 on the Mega-G chassis.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

resinmonger said:


> I passed a yellion Scion XB a few weeks ago. It had *"Hummer Escape Pod"* lettered on the back - too funny.


If I ever buy a SMART I will definitey do that -- too funny! :lol:


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Do any of you remember the French import made by Renault called the Le Car? Back in the early eighties there was a local guy in my hometown who took that same decal and rearranged the letters on the sides of his Pinto so that it read
" Le Rec" !


----------



## madsapper (Jan 25, 2001)

thunderjetgene said:


> I just PM'd you...


Thanks, but a picked up an NOS one a couple years back for a decent price (check the date of my post, 2004...). It brought memories back ripping the tissue paper off it and running it around the track.....


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

I have a resin Monkee Mobile (don't know who cast it) and a couple Corrie Motors Mavericks I could part with. If anyone is good at painting and detailing send me a pm.
hojoe


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I always wanted a 76 Holly Farms Monte Carlo on a LWB Tyco 440x2 pan chassis, to race along side my 75 STP Charger. (sigh) Someday.

PETTY!


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

sethndaddy said:


> I would kill for (even a resin copy) one of the Banana Split cars that Bob Beers shows in his catalog..............my wife is a collector and nut for 70's stuff.


LOL-

So who would you kill? Maybe we should talk, I know the location of a set of these cars/ATVs...one red, one black and the guy might need some dirty :drunk: "work" done..........you know they aren't cheap though right!?!

LMK

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

hojoe said:


> I have a resin Monkee Mobile (don't know who cast it) and a couple Corrie Motors Mavericks I could part with. If anyone is good at painting and detailing send me a pm.
> hojoe


HoJoe do you want to part with that Monkee mobile? Would love to have one. Could you point me in the right direction?


----------



## flyingpatricio (Nov 7, 2008)

There are three slot cars that are at the top of my 'Most Wanted' List. All are cars I had as a child, but have since become too expensive or too rare...pretty much both...for me acquire.

1. Butterscotch T-jet Mach I
2. White with Red stripe T-jet Torino
3. White with Black T-jet Charger

I do have a white charger, but it's a mess! It's a real runner! I also have my Mach I, but it's been kept in a box for over 15 years. It's missing pieces and was once painted and I stripped it clean, but the body is in solid shape. It needs to be restored...some day.


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

I really would like to find an "O" Gauge '32 "Deuce Rod", it's the only O Gauge car I don't have. I just can't seen to justify spending the $$$ that Ebay guys want. Another one that has been hard to get is the Tomy Turbo Autopolis #19. How about a more "common" ar that I haven't found yet, it's the red Thunderbird Stock car from the LL Smokin Stockers set. It has no numbers on it, just some black stripes. Or how about the original TycoPro Superbird that is light blue with the #43 on it with the black hood??? I have a notebook with pictures and notes about every Aurora/Tyco/Life Like(pre-Walthers) car that I don't have. There is one Life Like and now only 75 Tyco's that I don't have(got a certain Ferrai F40 at a toy show Sunday, so I am working on getting that number down even further). 

Collecting(and racing, too) is so much fun!!!

Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
W-S, NC


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Funny....I have had or have all of the ones that I truely wanted......until I realized that I have a single original GREEN aurora Tjet! (well, it is a slimline racer) Plus I have 1 real beauty of an indy in green that Bill Hall shot for me with Vibe green plastic, though. It is one of the prides of my tjet collection!

Gotta find a few of these:
Willies, Hot rod Coupe, Maserati, Ferrari 250 GTO, Ford GT,Cobra GT, Porsche 904 and I am sure that there are a few more that I can't seem to remember off-hand.
None are too hard to find, I imagine.


----------



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

I love AFX prototypes. My most desired would have to be the fire truck followed by the blue with yellow graphics escort and charger that were only box and catalog art to the best of my knowledge


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Would the person who e-mailed/private messaged me about his Tyco colletion he is selling off please send me another e-mail at [email protected]

Thanks!!!

Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
W-S, NC


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

SCJ...I pm'ed ya bout dem Banana Split cars? did ya get it? (the pm)


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

For me its always been the G Plus Ferrari 312 PB.And fortunately for me i scored one mint in the original cube for $25 on ebay last night!!!:hat:


----------



## solex227 (Apr 23, 2008)

*Charger Purple for sale*

I have a charger for sale its in good shape like a used car would be in... its not broken has the normal wear and tear..but the hood is painted black an the chorme is starting to wear off. the motor is original but the tires are aftermarket stock.. will post a pic if interested........ my question though is how much is it worth?


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

Here is a pic of my all time favorite.What a beauty!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## AFXRICK (Dec 6, 2008)

To me, the most wanted A/FX cars are:

a. The Sugar Daddy Datsun

b. Rebel Charger

c. RCMP Impala police car

d. Super II

e. Petty Charger


----------



## wannafbody (Feb 6, 2007)

ScottD961 said:


> Do any of you remember the French import made by Renault called the Le Car? Back in the early eighties there was a local guy in my hometown who took that same decal and rearranged the letters on the sides of his Pinto so that it read
> " Le Rec" !


I saw a pic where a guy rearranged the Pontiac letters on a TA to read ANTICOP


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

RiderZ said:


> Here is a pic of my all time favorite.What a beauty!!!:thumbsup:


yup.they come on evilbay all the time with busted mirrors,but rarely mint for less than a kings ransom...(ransom being what my wife will lemme get awy with,lol)i'dalso love one of these...:thumbsup:


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

slotnewbie69 said:


> yup.they come on evilbay all the time with busted mirrors,but rarely mint for less than a kings ransom...(ransom being what my wife will lemme get awy with,lol)i'dalso love one of these...:thumbsup:


I have two...run for beatin...one for lookin...

The beater has a set of rare earth mags and some sili slip ons....corners almost as good as a storm....about as fast as an SRT...

I got them in a box-o-stuff I got from an old timer as the local hobby shop...

got a slew of G+ parts....enough to build a few cars...

A Blue oscar in decent condition

15 bucks

:thumbsup:


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*Banana splits*

Here ya go Ed... How about 4...


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

gear buster said:


> Here ya go Ed... How about 4...











La la la lalalala la la la la la la la.. one banna two banna three bananas four four banna used to leave lying laughing on the floor.. ( if you do not know the tune do not sing along..)


LOl

Dave


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Wow Steve, where did you find that pic? I wonder what scale they are??


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

coach61 said:


> La la la lalalala la la la la la la la.. one banna two banna three bananas four four banna used to leave lying laughing on the floor.. ( if you do not know the tune do not sing along..)
> 
> 
> LOl
> ...



Over hill and highway the banana buggy's go...commin on to bring ya the banana splits show...

*snicker*

Now to get even more obscure...which banana split cartoon series was this phrase common in...

"Size of an elephant'!


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*And the answer is:*

Now to get even more obscure...which banana split cartoon series was this phrase common in...

"Size of an elephant'![/QUOTE]


The Arabian Knights - (if my memory serves me well)


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

I used to like the Three Musketeers cartoons on that show myself. And don't forget DANGER ISLAND!!!! Old Dave.


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

The Arabian Knights is the correct answer. The Three Musketeer was great. Now on DANGER ISLAND, Who stared as Link Simmons?

BTW, you can get the complete series on DVD


Old Dave too.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

pickeringtondad said:


> Now to get even more obscure...which banana split cartoon series was this phrase common in...
> 
> "Size of an elephant'!



The Arabian Knights - (if my memory serves me well)[/QUOTE]

Quite correct...


----------

